# Giesemann Reflexx 4x39W T5



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone has this fixture? its 36" long fixture right not 22"

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...ight_Fixture___Silver_22in_Units~vendor~.html

Any comments for this fixture? its gonna be use for 90p tank


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

You want to make sure that it has individual reflectors for each bulb. Otherwise it kind of defeats the purpose of running T5HO bulbs.

Two of the fixtures that advertise they come with individual reflectors are the TEK and the custom models from Catalina Aquarium. Both of which are cheaper than this fixture from what I've seen. I still ended up going with a DIY Icecap for even cheaper. Now I just wish I could find the aluminum housings so that I could make it look "professional".


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

<-- has the 4x39T5HO Tek fixture and love it. It is ~36" long.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Gomer said:


> <-- has the 4x39T5HO Tek fixture and love it. It is ~36" long.


Gomer,

Am I correct that the TEK has individual reflectors for each bulb?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yup. 1 reflector per bulb. Actually, the reflector is one piece, but it is formed as 1 reflector per bulb. It puts out a TON of light. In fact, I use 2x39 instead of 4x39watts.


----------

